# provo river?



## vato-loco (Jun 8, 2009)

ive just recently decided i want to take up fly fishing and bought a fly rod a couple weeks ago. ive been watching videos trying to learn how to cast and i think im about ready to start the real thing, so im thinking ill go to the provo river. only thing is, every part of the river ive ever been to has trees all around it and i dont want to get my line stuck in the branches. are there any spots that dont got trees everywhere? is the provo river even that good for fly fishing or would something like diamond fork be better? i know theres not so many trees there, so i wonder if it would be better


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

The provo river is a great place to fly fish. If you go up to the jordnelle dam and go to the pull off and walk down maybe 200 yards theres a great hole there with no trees on the side of the river.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

The Provo River is a great river to fish. Lots of fish, very accessable, easy holes and runs, and a fair amount of people willing to help a beginner (there are some jerks too. You'll find them everywhere you go, just ignore them.). If you are around trees and other obstacles try learning to roll cast and steeple cast. Roll casting is easy and steeple casting may or may not take you some time to do correctly. Which part of the river are you fishing? (upper, middle or lower) I'd recommend the middle right now for someone just starting out. The lower has about a billion tubers right now that might be hard to cast around and the upper has a lot of private land to negotiate. If you're interested PM me and I'll let you know what I know. But I warn you it's not much. :wink:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Last I heard the Prove river was still one of the better blue ribbon trout fisheries of the world, and most of the people who I have known who fish it use a fly, including myself.

But I have not fished it in many years now, and I am not sure if the quality is still high or not. Someone else will have to give you a more recent update on that. 
I am referring to the lower provo below the ****. The upper is practically a different river entirely.
If you get out in the middle of the river in a lot of places there is lots of room to cast, I am notorious for lassoing trees with my fly rod, but managed to get it in the water up there more often than not.

HOWEVER, my luck with actually catching fish on the Provo was not very good, and I quit fishing it for that reason. Some guys go up there and catch fish like crazy, but I probably caught ten fish in ten years.
You might be better off learning to actually cast over on the church lawn or someplace like that. If you can't cast, you can't catch fish, mostly.
I would recommend a few trips to the grass lakes at the churches to practice your technique and control before going up to a river that might ruin your whole day, and make you wish you had never heard of fly fishing. 
I was showing my wife how to fly cast in a parking lot one day and she was amazed that I could hit the hubcap on the car or a certain rock on the ground or whatever, and I got that way originally by practicing in large open spaces without a bunch of stuff to get tangled in.
Once I was confident in my ability to control my casts well enough I moved to the water, and promptly got hung up in the first tree I came near. :mrgreen: 

It takes a fair amount of practice in every kind of environment you will fish, but it is worth it in the end. Sometimes. :wink:

The middle and upper Provo are great places to fish and even I can catch fish out of them, or at least I could the last time I tried. Sadly not as recent as would like.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

there are no trees in the middle of the river  don't go to diamond fork.. unless you have a time machine and can travel back in time..

+1 on the roll cast that is a critical cast to learn


----------



## vato-loco (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks for the info. i was hoping i could find a spot within provo or provo canyon to hit, but i wouldnt mind going up by jordanelle or anywhere else in the upper river. the only thing is i looked at it on google earth, and it makes me wonder is there a lot of private land surrounding the river in that area? if so, what roads do i need to take to get to public areas?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Check out the Middle Provo between Jordanelle and Deer Creek, there are tons of sections without trees and decent fishing to be had. Great angler access points without having to worry about private land.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

The lower Provo (below Deer Creek) can be good, but this time of year you have to deal with all the tubers. If you don't mind substituting some fish for hotties in bikinis, try the lower on a Saturday afternoon. Also, if you invest in some waders, trees won't mean much.


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

No matter what river you fish, I think waders are invaluble. They really help getting the correct angles to get the best drift. Flies are important, however, on high pressure waters like the provo--bad drift= no fish.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Even seasoned vets can have bad days on the Provo. Have a friend who has fly fished before take you to a Uintah's stream where the fish will eat just about anything you throw at them. Still may be an exercise in frustration the first few times, but a little success can go a long way in keeping you or anyone interested in fly fishing. Good luck. :wink:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Flyfishn247 said:


> The lower Provo (below Deer Creek) can be good, but this time of year you have to deal with all the tubers. If you don't mind substituting some fish for hotties in bikinis, try the lower on a Saturday afternoon. Also, if you invest in some waders, trees won't mean much.


 I will take the rafters and tubers on the lower over the ridiculous crowds chasing Green Drakes on the middle any day of the week. I have been on one or the other almost every single day the past couple of weeks and the lower is fishing much better than the middle with 1000% less fishing pressure despite all of the tubers and rafters.

P.S. No need for waders, the wet wading is great as hot as it has been lately.


----------



## vato-loco (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah i cant afford waders at the moment. figured id just buy some water shoes and take a stab at it that way. im amazed that despite being laid off i still cant find time to go fishing :? hoping to get out tomorrow or monday though


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Learning to deal with trees is just a part of fly flishing. The sooner you face it the better off you'll be in the long run. 

Yes the Provo is good fishing. There are trees but you'll manage. We've all lost flies in the trees. It happens.


----------

